# I discovered COFFINS from Japan, remind me of WINTER & CELTC FROST, how about it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It also remained me of IT IS I a relatively underground death sludge band, that doomy middle pace grinding guitar & bass-heavy, guttural vocals, neato!



:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

After many listen , quite solide release this is: The Fleshland by COFFINS, for old-school sludgy death, ala Celtic Frost & Winter per.se like said, listen to this, one of a mighty suprise by the land of the rising sun, Japan, Arigato!

:tiphat:


----------

